# What is this



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Got this picture near Fayetteville, kind of looks like a pig to me. We have never seen any pigs at this place. The water bucket is 2 and a half feet tall.


What do you think?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

You have pigs now sir. It was just a matter of time. They're even moving into the colder snowy climates. Nothing short of a nuclear winter will stop them now..... Time to build a feeder pen.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Not a pig.*

That's most definitely a ****. Look at the ***** back next to it, same fur... Same band under the eyes. Haunches are too small to be a pig. His tail is either missing or on the other side of his body for balance. You could always check the tracks to confirm. There might be pigs on the place, but this is not one of them.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

**** x2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

****.

TH


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

If that's a **** then he'd have to be about a 40 lb'r. According to the OP, the water trough is 30 inches to top and that "****" appears to be standing flat footed and his head well up and over the top edge. Maybe not, but I'm still gonna stand by a young oinker. I've seen them do the same thing at my water troughs.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely a **** no doubt. Look at its face.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think it is a **** either. no tail...and that would be a world record ****
Look at the ***** in the back ground, that is about 8 feet away


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

****. Many ***** lose their tails.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a Pig's rear end.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeez man that's a darn PIG, whats up wit you guys, >>many ***** lose their tails<< since when, what do they outgrow them or just fall off when they get as big as a pig...maybe their ears grow bigger when they lose the tail...WW


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Just a big ****. Just looking at the back leg will tell ya that!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Might be a badger. Doesn't look like a **** to me.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of *** in this thread. If you are asking about the critter in the foreground standing up trying to get into bucket/trough then definitely not a ****. Looks like a pig. 

See those critters under the feeder? Those are *****. They look nothing like the critter standing up.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

The head looks an awful lot like a **** to me. Ive never seen a hog with haunches and super small feet like that


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

City boys, that is a raccoon drinking from an old molasses tub.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That's the biggest ears on a **** I have ever seen, looks to be the same size as a PIGS ear....WW


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Jeez man that's a darn PIG, whats up wit you guys, >>many ***** lose their tails<< since when, what do they outgrow them or just fall off when they get as big as a pig...maybe their ears grow bigger when they lose the tail...WW


They break them. Then they fall off. I guess 18 years of **** hunting should've showed me something..... 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

The reflective pupil of the eye looks to be an inch or two long, but I bet it is actually perfectly round and that camera captured a blur of movement when the raccoon moved its head into or out of the barrel, as the picture was being taken, explaining why the ear looks long or big.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

ReelBigFish79 said:


> They break them. Then they fall off. I guess 18 years of **** hunting should've showed me something.....
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


Well I havnt **** hunted EVER but I have caught at least cpl hundred in traps, never caught NOR seen one without a tail in the wild and I live out in the wild. Another thing is >I have never seen a **** with ears big as a >>pig<< Have you??...


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Well I havnt **** hunted EVER .


It shows. Haha

I've caught at least 6-7 with out tails. All big males with hair grown over the "wound". I don't see pig ears but I clearly see a mask on the bandit. Besides, all the ***** in the back ground should give it away. No reason to over think it.......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Keeping a close watch on the game cam. If it was a pig then he will be back. More pictures to come later


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am going with pig!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

****.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

A rat on steroids!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

****. the pic is blurred just a little so that is why the ears look big. 

also I have seen ***** that have lost their tail. that is not uncommon.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> A rat on steroids!


I see it! It's not a **** there's no way. Gotta be a hog lets us know if you get more pictures!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

****


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Hogs eyes do not reflect light like that. It is a raccoon. There is the back of another **** at the bottom of the picture. It is closer to the camera and the same size as the one on the water tub. A **** can easily reach 2.5 feet on its hind legs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

ReelBigFish79 said:


> It shows. Haha
> 
> I've caught at least 6-7 with out tails. All big males with hair grown over the "wound". I don't see pig ears but I clearly see a mask on the bandit. Besides, all the ***** in the back ground should give it away. No reason to over think it.......
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


I guess since you've **** hunted 18 yrs of 34 that makes you a know it all on *****, first of all I can put up several 100 pics of pigs n ***** eating together, second the (ear)pic is blurred BUT its blurred lengthwise NOT wide, I guess this is a blonde **** also as the color didn't show like it did on the other *****. A pigs eyes DO glow in the dark. BTW I made my conclusion in seconds I didn't have to think about it, I don't deny some ***** have lost their tail BUT its unusual. I was getting 25$ a **** before you were born, I have no idea how many I have caught but I can say I have skint 100s more than you have seen and not one that I remember was missing a tail. Huntnfish when you get some more pics of your pigs put up the one with the blonde pig. Now go ahead and make your 5th post now....WW


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I guess that settles it. That raccoon must be a pig.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> I guess since you've **** hunted 18 yrs of 34 that makes you a know it all on *****, first of all I can put up several 100 pics of pigs n ***** eating together, second the (ear)pic is blurred BUT its blurred lengthwise NOT wide, I guess this is a blonde **** also as the color didn't show like it did on the other *****. A pigs eyes DO glow in the dark. BTW I made my conclusion in seconds I didn't have to think about it, I don't deny some ***** have lost their tail BUT its unusual. I was getting 25$ a **** before you were born, I have no idea how many I have caught but I can say I have skint 100s more than you have seen and not one that I remember was missing a tail. Huntnfish when you get some more pics of your pigs put up the one with the blonde pig. Now go ahead and make your 5th post now....WW


You might know *****, but you sure do not know hogs. A hogs hind leg bone structure is not that thin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bwhaler76 (Aug 30, 2013)

it could be one of them coonpigs them boys been talking about. How much did ya get for one of them back in the day wet dream?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your correct a hogs legs are not like that....that's a choat


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

bwhaler76 said:


> it could be one of them coonpigs them boys been talking about. How much did ya get for one of them back in the day wet dream?


A **** that big would have brought at least 50$, its in pretty good shape considering the time of the yr. Now make your 7th post....WW


----------



## bwhaler76 (Aug 30, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> A **** that big would have brought at least 50$, its in pretty good shape considering the time of the yr. Now make your 7th post....WW


please don't be rude because you're on a discussion board an people don't agree with you. No need for any non sense.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> Your correct a hogs legs are not like that....that's a choat


Like these Shoats?

HA, okay...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Raccoons do lose their tails...


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

and hogs eye DO glow...


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

bumblebee2 said:


> and hogs eye DO glow...


You are right! I was wrong earlier. I have been told my entire life that they don't, but they definitely do. I was just going through SD cards. Guess I never paid that much attention to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Kind of looks like a Javelina to me, I know there are Javelina in Caldwell County but Fayetville seems out of range to see a Javelina


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep there is definitely 5 pigs in this picture


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ok I'm a rude SOB, I was disagreeing on a statement of 'many ***** loose their tails' if it would have been worded >some< I mite have let it go, along with basing it on 18yrs of **** hunting out of a 34y/o, most of the people I know that hunt ***** don't kill but a very few, they shine them then go on, then I get called out because hogs eyes don't glow in the dark. Somewhere I have a pic of 77 **** skins hanging on a clothes line and ALL have tails, BTW above pic has no shoats in the pic, just gilts, sows n boars. One thing is for sure, its not a Jersey cow.....WW


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Ok I'm a rude SOB, I was disagreeing on a statement of 'many ***** loose their tails' if it would have been worded >some< I mite have let it go, along with basing it on 18yrs of **** hunting out of a 34y/o, most of the people I know that hunt ***** don't kill but a very few, they shine them then go on, then I get called out because hogs eyes don't glow in the dark. Somewhere I have a pic of 77 **** skins hanging on a clothes line and ALL have tails, BTW above pic has no shoats in the pic, just gilts, sows n boars. One thing is for sure, its not a Jersey cow.....WW


I didn't say all or even most. I just said many. I needed a way to discern between a single event like an albino ****. Which I have killed also. And a common event like a plain ole black and white ****. I have caught 6-7 with out tails. I never said 6-7 out of 20 total. Or out of 100 thousand. You're the one throwing numbers out there. I didn't realize my number of posts on a fishing forum qualified me to answer questions about ***** on said forum. I never said anything about pigs eyes glowing..,...

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like a ****. Looks like he has the mask around his eyes. Maybe his tail is tucked between his legs, or maybe it does nto have one?

Can anyone guess what type of animal is at the bottom of the picture? From the looks of its back, it has got to be a jackalope! Any other guesses?


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pig! Look at the ear...and the rear is to round and hammy to be ****.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I say big **** with no tail, hey, it could happen.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like **** with distorted picture because he was moving when it was shot. No conspiracy here guys.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats a **** no doubt.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a ****, you can even see his mask. Even if it is not a ****, which it is, it certainly is not a pig.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

What I want to know is, are ya gonna eat it?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I guess since you've **** hunted 18 yrs of 34 that makes you a know it all on *****, first of all I can put up several 100 pics of pigs n ***** eating together, second the (ear)pic is blurred BUT its blurred lengthwise NOT wide, I guess this is a blonde **** also as the color didn't show like it did on the other *****. A pigs eyes DO glow in the dark. BTW I made my conclusion in seconds I didn't have to think about it, I don't deny some ***** have lost their tail BUT its unusual. I was getting 25$ a **** before you were born, I have no idea how many I have caught but I can say I have skint 100s more than you have seen and not one that I remember was missing a tail. Huntnfish when you get some more pics of your pigs put up the one with the blonde pig. Now go ahead and make your 5th post now....WW


I have never **** hunted till this year and can count on both hands how many I killed. Out of the 10 I have trapped or shot this year 3 big males were missing their tails.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*pigcon*

it looks like they are inner breeding pigs and ***** that is hence the name pigcon. yep i bet thats it:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

thats just a big **** for sure. Hes the one eating all your corn. That is a pig of a ****..


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

****. 

i'm surprised more people don't get shot from misidentification. :ac550:


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

definitely a boar ....... ****.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

I know that **** is saying, "Hey guys, watch this! This is really gonna make him wonder when he checks his camera!" I think there's a designated eater that has the job of being unidentifiable in every group. Some are just better at it than others.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

It is a ****. I can't believe yall are even considering a pig. Look at the ***** standing still under the feeder. They have the black patch under the eyes. Even though the one at the bucket is moving you can still see the patch. As far as the tail, it could be wrapped around the other side of the ****.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the scale is throwing you guys off due to the relative size difference between the ***** in the background and foreground.

Hold out your hands to make the height of a molasses tub. Now picture a **** jumping in...

It's a big **** alright, but still only **** sized.

Now, if that were a 55 gallon drum, that would be different.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Clearly a ****


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going with the corn fed ****. Some have mistaken them for the chupacabra, from what I hear.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The size showing in the pic is playing tricks. The group of ***** in the back ground look normal compared to the **** that is right next to the trail cam. The color of the **** is distorted by the flash and lighter in color. You can see a definite mask and dark highlights at the tips of the fur coat. No tail ****, deformed.. I dunno

Other tells its a ****. The legs on front stubby and the rear are tiny in diameter and length compared to a hog. The **** has hands and feet are refined and eloquent compared to split hooves etc. Even the posture is all ****..


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

looks more like a javelina then a pig, but probably a world record **** it looks like you are feeding them well.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly is not a **** back end. Looks like a pig to me..Guess we will know when the op check for tracks.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

****


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

pig


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Some y'all be smokin. That's a pig if I've ever seen one.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perspective_distortion_(photography)

If this doesn't explain anything, then...idk

I got one. What is this? I saw it kick over this building.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Pig, look at the pointed ears, a ***** butt end doesn't look anything like that.


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I found its tail!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

****


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> Pig, look at the pointed ears, a ***** butt end doesn't look anything like that.


the ears and mask on the face are what give it away as a ****. Tree'd a **** one night that had no ears. weird things happen in the woods.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

AndyThomas said:


> *Hogs eyes do not reflect light like that*. It is a raccoon. There is the back of another **** at the bottom of the picture. It is closer to the camera and the same size as the one on the water tub. A **** can easily reach 2.5 feet on its hind legs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Bingo.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AndyThomas*  
_*Hogs eyes do not reflect light like that*. It is a raccoon. There is the back of another **** at the bottom of the picture. It is closer to the camera and the same size as the one on the water tub. A **** can easily reach 2.5 feet on its hind legs._

_Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD_



rpduke said:


> Bingo.


the top picture is from Texas Roach's (big Pig) thread, pigs eyes glow. second pick is the OP's pick, eyes glow.

I dont know what it is, but either way the eyes are glowing. Hind legs are not right for a pig by comparing the two pictures. just shoot it and post a picture so we know for sure!lol i dunno pretty odd one.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

YEP! That's a critter for sure!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Mask marks on face and back legs looks like a **** to me...


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Mask marks on face and back legs looks like a **** to me...


Marks do look like a racoon on the face but if it is a racoon then it is missing its tail. Raccoons use their tale for balance when standing and do not tuck their tails at all. It looks like whatever it is is either tucking its tail or doesn't have much of one like a javelina or pig.

My guess is Javelina!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

i cant see a javelina making it all the way up to northern Fayette county but you never know!


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Raccoons do lose their tails. It's not all that rare.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> the ears and mask on the face are what give it away as a ****. Tree'd a **** one night that had no ears. weird things happen in the woods.


I saw that right after I submitted, looked at it closer, definatly a **** up close.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Coonacabra!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

possum or ****


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Sumbich looks like a pig, aint go no tail. :rybka:

They arent like lizards where their tails just fall off, there is bone in there. I have seen some with a tip missing but never gone, flush. Would figure even if it had a nub, he wouldnâ€™t have it tucked but out for balance. Look how bushy the other tails are.


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

No. They don't "just fall off". They get broken and fall off. Usually during mating season. I've caught several with nothing but little nubs for a tail. All were big boars.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys who think its a pig need to click on it and look at its face. Its clearly a ****.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

chupa


----------

